# Remote Coder pre-test?



## cjerwin (Jul 1, 2013)

I am sending out my resume for remote coder positions. I see that they are requiring applicants to take a pre-employment coding test. Any advice anyone can give me on what to expect with these tests? Are their examples anywhere?  I haven't taken my coding certification exam for a while and I'm a little nervous about these tests. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## reyalkon (Jul 2, 2013)

*Faye Brown*

If you can get your hands on a copy of Faye Brown's book.  Many pre-test questions come from her books.  She is dead now but they publish a new one every year.  Kforce uses her exclusively.  And reviewing guidelines....I can't emphasize that enough...Good luck!!


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jul 3, 2013)

Do a search on this forum.  There are many posts that address this.  
Good luck!


----------

